# Report: Bea Priestley & Sadie Gibbs backstage fight at PPV



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*re: Report: Bea Priestley & Sadie Gibbs backstage fight at PPV*

Dog shouldn't have been out there to begin with and once it became apparent he was spooked, they should've left him backstage


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Report: Bea Priestley & Sadie Gibbs backstage fight at PPV*

I've heard Bea Prisetle is rather trashy, so I'll jump to conclusions and make an uneducated decision to blame her. Also, got a huge crush on Sadie Gibbs so I have to back her.


The worst part of the night for me was having Cody's dog come out scared shitless of the fireworks. I follow Cody on IG and he's a good owner so I wouldn't overthink anything, like he's negligent or something. Cody took to Twitter and noted the wrong pyro went off. You could tell pharaoh at least was OK with Cody there. Poor fellah.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*re: Report: Bea Priestley & Sadie Gibbs backstage fight at PPV*

The dog part really pissed me off as a fellow dog lover/owner. The dog was clearly scared but yet they still forced it to the ring.

As far as the fight goes...way to be professional...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: Report: Bea Priestley & Sadie Gibbs backstage fight at PPV*

Watch the Bea and Sadie interaction during the CBR - Bea no sold everything from Sadie.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

45banshee said:


> https://www.themix.net/2019/09/backstage-fight-at-aews-all-out-surprise-name-leaves-wwe/
> 
> Its going around that there was an altercation betwen Sadie and Bea after the match they were involved at All Out.
> 
> ...


Well there seems to be heat that goes back to Sadie's time in Stardom. Bea's boyfriend Will Ospreay called her out for leaving Stardom in the lurch and for her behavior in Japan, she was known to drink quite a bit and been quite rude to Japanese talent. She left without telling Stardom cause of a Family reason, which is unprofessional in itself. Many called Ospreay out for it and said he should have kept his nose out of it. The thing is no one from Stardom's side came out and defended Sadie, which is telling.Even Stardom twitter took a pot shot at her. It depends on who you ask, many back Sadie and some don't. 

You definitely could tell a bit of awkwardness was happening between them during the Battle Royale, both women weren't selling for each other. Very unprofessional. Supposedly Sadie took a swing backstage at Bea. AEW did to nip this in the bud, sit these two down and tell to act professional. I definitely keep them apart and let it die down until I have them in any kind of feud.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Watch the Bea and Sadie interaction during the CBR - Bea no sold everything from Sadie.


I think both were none selling for each other, as much as some don't like Bea I think it's unfair just to blame her. Both acted unprofessional imo.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

*re: Report: Bea Priestley & Sadie Gibbs backstage fight at PPV*



All Elite Wanking said:


> I've heard Bea Prisetle is rather trashy, so I'll jump to conclusions and make an uneducated decision to blame her. Also, got a huge crush on Sadie Gibbs so I have to back her.


I'm in the same boat as you


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*re: Report: Bea Priestley & Sadie Gibbs backstage fight at PPV*

I think Bea also have some problems with Britt Baker because when she came out Baker gave her really REALLY stiff blows.

A lot of problem with Bea since she's in AEW, she gave a concussion to Baker with her first kick then what happen at All Out…..


Also about the dog, Khan said he was really not happy about that and that it wasn't his idea. he also said that Brandi was really not happy with Cody because when she saw that Pharaoh was scared she wanted to bring him at the back but Cody called the dog and the dog came to Cody.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Well this could be perhaps one of the first major stricter moves that the organization makes to stand up against conflicts


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: Report: Bea Priestley & Sadie Gibbs backstage fight at PPV*



rbl85 said:


> *I think Bea also have some problems with Britt Baker because when she came out Baker gave her really REALLY stiff blows.
> 
> A lot of problem with Bea since she's in AEW, she gave a concussion to Baker with her first kick then what happen at All Out…..
> 
> ...


*

Get worked :trips9*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*re: Report: Bea Priestley & Sadie Gibbs backstage fight at PPV*

Never heard of them.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*re: Report: Bea Priestley & Sadie Gibbs backstage fight at PPV*

They, probably related, both no-sold each others offence in the match.

I don't know, but I have to ask if generally AEW tends to hires too much on the base of whose gf you are and on if you can for a short generate some scandal/fight with the right people on twitter. Considering how underpaid the female workers usually are, they would with their money probably generate a stronger division, easily.
Edit: I think till now to have the roster under control was rather easy, because nearly all the people are just happy to be there and don't want to screw up. However the further we proceed, the more politics will get involved - and then it will become a big problem if they signed unprofessional people for the wrong reasons.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Report: Bea Priestley & Sadie Gibbs backstage fight at PPV*

Fucking Christ the dog shit actually being a story coming out the show is ridiculous. Dog didn't die, it'll be okay. 

But the fight is just how it is, it's a locker room and everybody isn't going to get locked out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Report: Bea Priestley & Sadie Gibbs backstage fight at PPV*

There was basically no need for the dog to even have been there, the poor thing tried to run away when the pyro went off, it was clearly scared. They shouldn't have forced it to go down the ramp.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*re: Report: Bea Priestley & Sadie Gibbs backstage fight at PPV*

They are both unprofessional from what I see. Bea and Will shouldn't be calling her out on social media, but Sadie shouldn't be taking swings at people backstage, which just furthers Bea and Will's argument that Sadie lacks professionalism


----------



## ApocalypticDemise (Sep 2, 2019)

*re: Report: Bea Priestley & Sadie Gibbs backstage fight at PPV*



llj said:


> They are both unprofessional from what I see. Bea and Will shouldn't be calling her out on social media, but Sadie shouldn't be taking swings at people backstage, which just furthers Bea and Will's argument that Sadie lacks professionalism


The issue is long term Will can't jump into whatever drama Bea has in AEW since it'll likely only make things worse for her.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bea has a reputation of being a bitch backstage and the Sadie/Will drama from earlier in the year probably fueled the stiff hits from the CBR and then when Bea no sold Sadie's offense, that was what led to the altercation. Watch the interaction again. Bea flips her off after she eliminates Sadie.

This is where an Awesome Kong, or even a Mercedes Martinez, if she signed, needs to be the locker room leader and sort problems like this out. Can't have this sort of unprofessionalism in any major company.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Both of those ladies were being unprofessional and that needs to be nipped in the butt ASAP before it gets worse.

And as for Pharaoh: I don't think they should've forced him out there when he was clearly scared but oh fucking well. The dog is fine, he didn't catch fire, he didn't die. Not a big deal. I'm sure they'll be more careful.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

This wouldn't be the first time I've heard Bea Priestley pissed someone off. I swear Nixon Newell almost stiff soccer kicked Bea's head off years ago back in WCPW and didn't look like she cared if it was unprotected or not.

She used to get horribly booed when she worked the German indies. Fans hated her. I mean like in a "go away heat" (there I go using the term I said I'd never use) I never had that opinion of her myself, but she does give off somewhat of a particular bitchy aura, kinda the same way Ivelisse does.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bitches being Bitches :draper2


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Look I'm not going to jump to conclusions on what may have happened between Bea and and Sadie.

All I know is it was awkward as hell when Sadie got eliminated. Sadie hit Bea with a Gorilla Press slam, and Bea no sells it and dumps her out. To me it looked like a botch and Bea was supposed to land on her feet or something. I would just like to think they aren't that unprofessional where Bea would no sell that completely and dump her out.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Bea, Will Ospreay (her Boyfriend) and Sadie Gibbs have a long history of heat. Makes sense.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WINNING said:


> Bea has a reputation of being a bitch backstage and the Sadie/Will drama from earlier in the year probably fueled the stiff hits from the CBR and then when Bea no sold Sadie's offense, that was what led to the altercation. Watch the interaction again. Bea flips her off after she eliminates Sadie.
> 
> This is where an Awesome Kong, or even a Mercedes Martinez, if she signed, needs to be the locker room leader and sort problems like this out. Can't have this sort of unprofessionalism in any major company.


 What drama with Will?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Ace said:


> What drama with Will?


Long story short, Osperay has a rep for occasionally talking a lot of shit about people he doesn't even know in the circuit and nosing in other's wrestler's issues on Twitter and no, he's nobody unique in that aspect, but since he likes to be a special type of douche at times people think he should mind his own business nonetheless.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Ace said:


> What drama with Will?


Sadie was on a tour with Stardom and apparently she went out and didn't took it too serious. Will took offense of that (lol). Then Sadie's grand dad passed away and she left Stardom during the midle of the tour. Ospreay shit talked her and got owned on twitter for being a prick. He even deleted his twitter for a while after that.

Bea = Ospreay's GF.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Y’all care more about the dog than Nyla Rose which says a lot. 

Anyway I’m sure Cody knew what he was doing with Pharoah there, he’d never put that dog in such a predicament. It’s unfortunate but nothing to continue beating into the ground.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm so sick of hearing about the dog thing. It was an unfortunate situation and one that I'm sure they weren't expecting. Did they handle it wrong? You could say that, sure. They've acknowledged that and it probably won't ever happen again. Get over it people. People all over the internet are reacting with outrage and acting like Cody beats the dog half to death every day.

Christ, people are so fucking sensitive about everything these days. I've owned dogs and cats. I'm an animal lover. Yet I was not screaming at my TV in a rage the way other people are saying they did. Christ people, get mental help if stuff like this enrages you. The dog isn't going to be traumatized for life other this. I'm sure when Cody got home he gave the dog a snack and then spent some time playing with him or petting him. I doubt the dog even remembers what happened.

So many pussies in the world today, outraged over everything


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Hopefully those two sorted their shit out now. Last thing they need is goofy reports about backstage bullshit.

About Pharaoh, I didn't understand why he was out there anyway. I don't remember too many dogs in Star Trek to begin with. Growing up, my best friend had one of those dogs and they're incredibly jumpy. Hopefully they leave him home next time. At least he didn't cut a turd on the ramp ?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

looper007 said:


> Well there seems to be heat that goes back to Sadie's time in Stardom. Bea's boyfriend Will Ospreay called her out for leaving Stardom in the lurch and for her behavior in Japan, she was known to drink quite a bit and been quite rude to Japanese talent. She left without telling Stardom cause of a Family reason, which is unprofessional in itself. Many called Ospreay out for it and said he should have kept his nose out of it. The thing is no one from Stardom's side came out and defended Sadie, which is telling.Even Stardom twitter took a pot shot at her. It depends on who you ask, many back Sadie and some don't.
> 
> You definitely could tell a bit of awkwardness was happening between them during the Battle Royale, both women weren't selling for each other. Very unprofessional. Supposedly Sadie took a swing backstage at Bea. AEW did to nip this in the bud, sit these two down and tell to act professional. I definitely keep them apart and let it die down until I have them in any kind of feud.
> 
> I think both were none selling for each other, as much as some don't like Bea I think it's unfair just to blame her. Both acted unprofessional imo.


It goes back WAY further than this.
This is an explanation from someone I know on twitter. I've heard many different versions of this but this is essentially what happened.

Ospreay’s best friend (allegedly) raped her (Sadie's)best friend. 
When her best friend, a wrestler, came forward to multiple companies with the allegations they did nothing of value. Bea and her friends bullied her out of wrestling. She attempted to comeback a few years ago IIRC but Will Ospreay butchered it. Keep in mind this woman had to give up what she loved but this man is still wrestling. His career took a slight dive, but Ospreay and Company make sure he’s well situated. Fast forward to modern times. 
Ospreay visits STARDOM and indirectly shades Sadie. She replies publicly and totally embarrasses him. He is mad and tries to blackball her in Japan. I can’t say whether or not it would’ve worked because Nick Jackson got wind of it and offered her a contract. I don’t know who signed Bea, or scouted her, whatever, but they had to know shit would’ve hit the fan. Bea no sold during the Battle Royale and attempted to botch their time together. When she threw Sadie out (which felt like a worked shoot IMO) she gave her the middle finger. I didn’t think much of it then but clearly Sadie did because she threw hands backstage.

Ospreay is a little bitch, always has been. But he gets away with it because Meltzer is obsessed with him and never fully reports on the shit that he and Bea do or he just laugh's it off.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Don’t know anything about their personal beef and don’t care to, but Bea Priestley really looks like the type of girl you want to bring home to mom, doesn’t she?

I mean, when mom is asleep and you sneak her down to the basement and do awful things.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

V-Trigger said:


> Sadie was on a tour with Stardom and apparently she went out and didn't took it too serious. Will took offense of that (lol). Then Sadie's grand dad passed away and she left Stardom during the midle of the tour. Ospreay shit talked her and got owned on twitter for being a prick. He even deleted his twitter for a while after that.
> 
> Bea = Ospreay's GF.


It wasn't quite that Sadie didn't take it too serious; actually for the short time she was on the road there she made a lot of effort to impress the crowds with incredible aerial moves that I myself wasn't aware she had.

What it is may have been that she is still a rookie fairly new to the business and her work really isn't there yet to look as naturally sharp as those girls.

I think people like Will should hold out on overexpections to someone like Sadie until she gets a lot more polished in the ring.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ospreay has a rep for saying stupid/prickish things on social media. Heck he even acknowledged it himself a few months ago.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

45banshee said:


> https://www.themix.net/2019/09/backstage-fight-at-aews-all-out-surprise-name-leaves-wwe/
> 
> Its going around that there was an altercation betwen Sadie and Bea after the match they were involved at All Out.
> 
> ...


Here is the real news story :booklel


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> It goes back WAY further than this.
> This is an explanation from someone I know on twitter. I've heard many different versions of this but this is essentially what happened.
> 
> Ospreay’s best friend (allegedly) raped her (Sadie's)best friend.
> ...


Thats really messed up if true.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh dear! Backstage silliness. Let's hope they can keep these sorts of incidents to a minimum.

Felt really sorry for the dog during Cody's entrance. He didn't seem happy in the slightest. I don't think they'll bring him out in future, just have him feature in backstage stuff and video packages






What a gorgeous animal!


EDIT - I hadn't read the other posts before making my post yesterday, so I was completely unaware of the rape allegations and history. If this is true, then obviously this is far more than "backstage silliness" and I wouldn't have used such a flippant term had I known more about it.

The dog is still a gorgeous animal though. I stand by that statement.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Hell yeah! Good for sadie for standing up for herself!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> Ospreay has a rep for saying stupid/prickish things on social media. Heck he even acknowledged it himself a few months ago.


Plus it was really non of Will's business to begin with.


----------

